# About My Symptoms



## Nick_12 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi, I'm Nick_12. I'm 21 and have recently been diagnosed with IBS. I also have 5 ulcers and a hiatal hernia.

The hernia seems to cause chest pain from time to time, in the very center of my chest.

The ulcers certainly hurt, and my primary sypmtoms of IBS are loose stools and pain with gas/bloating.

My pain primarily occurs on the left or right side of my lower abdomen. I, occasionally, have flank pain on the right or left side. The pain always comes and goes.

Today I noticed have some slight pain during a BM. This is new and I'm not sure if it's IBS related or not.

I'm very new to all of this. If anyone has any insight into how to manage IBS and the pain that comes with it, that would be great. I'm not entirely clear on how IBS works or what causes the symptoms/what syptoms are attributed to IBS.

I'm currently taking Protonix for my ulcers, just switched off of Zantac. I'm also taking Culturelle with 15 billion bacteria. I've certainly noticed some improvement in my symptoms since starting the medication and probiotic.


----------

